# My Colt 45



## Darin (Jan 10, 2007)

Begleytree figured out what I had on this one. Wanted to share it with you.
It's been in the family for decades. Since it was new. All serials match.
http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg32-e.htm
The top one on that page matches.


----------



## EngineerDude (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice old "Peacemaker". Have you ever shot it? (By the way, not suggesting you do so, at least not without a thorough once-over by a gunsmith.)

Has it been appraised?

Any markings on the stock or barrel? Assume it's 7-1/2 " barrel?


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 10, 2007)

The "Plow Handle Pistol" if it weren't for the handle shaped like a plow handle I wonder if they ever would have been the Peace Maker?


----------



## Darin (Jan 10, 2007)

I've never shot it and it's never been to a gun smith or been appraised. 

On the barrel, the only thing that's there is the manufacturer information.


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello Darin,
Nice guns you got here. Contact COlt with the serial number and they can give you some info on it. It would be interesting to see where its been.
Later
Bob


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 29, 2007)

It appears to be an early black powder frame since it does not have the side release for the cylinder axis pin. Can't tell for sure from the pictures. However, if so don't shoot it with smokless loads, And yes it is probably very valuable.
Jay


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2007)

*45 Colt*

I have to build a 45 if I want one as my bisley is a 32-20. A friend spoke for the cyninder and barrel. I used to build 5 shot rugers but the fun ones were the old 3 screw 357's--colt size. I will cheat a little when I make the cylinder and go big on OD and shallow on the bolt notches.

Nice Peice, and to know its family, all the more. My favorite bolt gun is a 54 winchester, got it from the original owner, 10 years ago..For you young ones, it was built in 1929.

Rob


----------

